# Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh



## Arvind (Jul 16, 2004)

Dear Sangat,

This sikh is Arvind Pal Singh, an IT professional, aged 32 residing at Canada.

I aspire to be the kind of sikh who is with 'Naam Khumari Nanaka, Charhee Rahe Din Raat' bhav always.

The more I get deeper into sikh studies, the more I think about so many things unknown, and there are so many things to learn. Visiting such websites, and discussing things might bring me to level zero, from where my actual learning may start for 'Ik Ong Kaar'.

Nice to see you here 

Warmest Regards,
ThinkingOne


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 17, 2004)

Welcome Arvind Ji,

Thanks a lot for taking your valuable time out of your busy schedule and actively participating... 

Enjoy your stay.
Best Regards


----------



## Admin (Jul 17, 2004)

Welcome Dear Arvind.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 17, 2004)

Dear Arvind ji,

Welcome.

I really appreciate your input.

Tejwant


----------



## Arvind (Jul 19, 2004)

Dear Admin (sikhphilosophy), Ideal Singh and VaheguruSeekr ji.

Thanks for the kind words 

I enjoyed reading various posts here. The more I learn, makes me feel as if how come I could stay so deprived of knowledge, for past so many years. Hope coming time will be fruitful and as per sikhi way of life.

Best Regards, Arvind.


----------



## etinder (Jul 27, 2004)

Dear arvind veer

I have read ur posts n ur so true to ur nom de plume or i shud say nom de cyber, i guess a true sikh is the one who is always in the search of knowledge or is always seeking, and my dear brother u are very much there.

guru tuhanu chrdi kala bakhshe


----------



## Arvind (Jul 28, 2004)

Thats so encouraging, etinder veer 

Nanak naam charhdee kala, Tere bhaane sarbat da bhala


----------



## truth_seeker (Jul 28, 2004)

Arvind Ji,

thank you for being here and sharing you thoughts!


----------



## Shamsher Singh (Mar 22, 2007)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh to all !!

'Naam Khumari Nanaka, Charhee Rahe Din Raat' is not bani of Sri Guru Granth Sahib. Its kachi bani, so be careful.

Thanks


----------



## drkhalsa (Mar 22, 2007)

Dear Shamsher Singhji

welcome on this forum 

Thanks for your valuable inp=ut 



> Naam Khumari Nanaka, Charhee Rahe Din Raat' is not bani of Sri Guru Granth Sahib. Its kachi bani, so be careful.




Jatinder Singh


----------

